# US Jetter or Mongoose



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Most of you have seen my thread about our stolen jetter. Got the "ok" from the owner to find a new one :thumbup:

He wants me to compare US Jetter to Mongoose Jetters. My only experience with large jetters is US Jetter. The only issue I've ever had with them is the remote system seems to always malfunction. The only thing I know about Mongoose is what's on their website.

Does anyone have, or had in the past, a mongoose trailer jetter? How durable are they? How is their service department? How well does their remote system work?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Mongoose is heavier duty construction all around. A new employee of mine (2, actually) who has ran US Jetters for years loves our Mongoose. My remote works from basements, other side of houses and buildings, inside big restaurants from so far away I have no idea if it's running. I was at a jetter supply store last week and was listening to a story of how US Jetter owners are having Mongoose remotes added to their US jetter.

My salesman, who worked for years for US Jetter, walked me through item after item that was heavier duty on the Mongoose.

When I needed annual service they came and picked it up, serviced it, then returned it.

I'm very happy with my Mongoose, I feel I made the correct decision.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Merica!


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I got a us jet none remote that thing has been running for the past 7years no problems. The only thing I do is the oil change and reg filter maintenance. This is an old unit around 12 years. I got it used.

I also have a Harben jet with remote control 4018 model that I purchased on 2012 so far the remote control system works great. I had a small problem once with a solenoid but Harben took care of it right away. Their customer service is great.

When I was in the market for a second Jetter the reason I didnt buy a us jet is because I was having a hard time getting us jet to call me back. They lost a sale Harben would call back righ away and answer all my questions they also have better warranty. I never use a mongoose so not sure how good they are but I read good things.

I also heard the use jet remote system has lots of problems.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

They are both crap. Just order an expandable cutter


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I own a U.S. Jetter and my next one will probably be a Mongoose. My remote has been inconsistent at best and I've had a lot of minor issues with the machine. Their customer service is great, but that's something I never wanted to find out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd check out O'Brien and John Bean as well. I'll be scrutinizing their machines and Mongoose at the WWETT 2016. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Mongoose is heavier duty construction all around. A new employee of mine (2, actually) who has ran US Jetters for years loves our Mongoose. My remote works from basements, other side of houses and buildings, inside big restaurants from so far away I have no idea if it's running. I was at a jetter supply store last week and was listening to a story of how US Jetter owners are having Mongoose remotes added to their US jetter.
> 
> My salesman, who worked for years for US Jetter, walked me through item after item that was heavier duty on the Mongoose.
> 
> ...



I will say that I have it on good authority that a certain Mongoose salesman who worked for US Jetting for years is trying to get his old job back. Just sayin......



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe-M (Aug 15, 2015)

fhrooter72 said:


> Most of you have seen my thread about our stolen jetter. Got the "ok" from the owner to find a new one :thumbup:
> 
> He wants me to compare US Jetter to Mongoose Jetters. My only experience with large jetters is US Jetter. The only issue I've ever had with them is the remote system seems to always malfunction. The only thing I know about Mongoose is what's on their website.
> 
> Does anyone have, or had in the past, a mongoose trailer jetter? How durable are they? How is their service department? How well does their remote system work?


I HEAR YOU ON THE REMOTE. I have a 2011 US Jetter for sale and I also had a remote issue, however I meet a former employee of US Jetter that fix my remote and it is working every time now. From the factory when the remote is used there is not a signal going to the alternator to keep the battery fully charged and there is a SAFTY SWITCH OVER RIDE in the remote mounted on the machine that needs full amps to turn the starter. After a little rewiring and a better Interstate Battery it works every time. I personally would rather use US Jetter product. They have a better pump and a better set up. If you are still in the market for a jetter I have a unit with only 84 hours on it. call me 678-371-9789


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Joe-M said:


> I HEAR YOU ON THE REMOTE. I have a 2011 US Jetter for sale and I also had a remote issue, however I meet a former employee of US Jetter that fix my remote and it is working every time now. From the factory when the remote is used there is not a signal going to the alternator to keep the battery fully charged and there is a SAFTY SWITCH OVER RIDE in the remote mounted on the machine that needs full amps to turn the starter. After a little rewiring and a better Interstate Battery it works every time. I personally would rather use US Jetter product. They have a better pump and a better set up. If you are still in the market for a jetter I have a unit with only 84 hours on it. call me 678-371-9789




I'm curious, why do you feel the U.S. Jet has a better pump/setup? What's wrong with other manufacturers pumps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Something to consider is Mongoose use a Caterpillar engine while USJ uses Hatz. Where do you go (without looking) to service or get parts for a hatz engine? Where else is hatz used (without looking)? Same questions for caterpillar. To easy to answer. Plus the frame quality was way better on a mongoose.

One of my friends had a US Jetter remote issue and he finally fixed it himself. Plus he sent me pics of the fit and finish of his machine....seriously lacking.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I hate the Hatz motor PITA, we take ours to TX to get fixed a lot. I would look at Pipe Hunter, I have used their 35/3K and love the thing. I am a fan of Harben also.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I haven't had any engine problems....yet. There is a service center near me if necessary. Most of my problems arise from an engineering standpoint; bolts and screws coming lose leading to a catastrophic failure of a crucial part such as the throttle actuator. Also, my tank supply hoses were installed in a manner in which some water is always sitting in them. This leads to freezing every day in the winter. These issues can be resolved in the design phase and the fact that there not, shows a lack of concern for long term reliability. And don't get me started about my remote. It has NEVER worked correctly from day one. I discussed US Jetting's history of remote problems prior to purchasing my machine with my sales rep. I was assured that I was buying a new and completely different remote system and that it was fully field tested. They're still trying to figure it out over a year later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I haven't had any engine problems....yet. There is a service center near me if necessary. Most of my problems arise from an engineering standpoint; bolts and screws coming lose leading to a catastrophic failure of a crucial part such as the throttle actuator. Also, my tank supply hoses were installed in a manner in which some water is always sitting in them. This leads to freezing every day in the winter. These issues can be resolved in the design phase and the fact that there not, shows a lack of concern for long term reliability. And don't get me started about my remote. It has NEVER worked correctly from day one. I discussed US Jetting's history of remote problems prior to purchasing my machine with my sales rep. I was assured that I was buying a new and completely different remote system and that it was fully field tested. They're still trying to figure it out over a year later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I swear it sounds like Plumber Rick hacked your account and wrote that. I've heard the exact same story from him so many times.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I swear it sounds like Plumber Rick hacked your account and wrote that. I've heard the exact same story from him so many times.



You can tell that Rick didn't write it because it doesn't go on and on about how great I am and how I own ten of everything and my reverse auger that I named after myself and................


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

And the rm200 is the greatest, how I pushed 1,465,678,778,456 feet on my camera, the dreel is too dangerous to use unless you're me, I'm amazing because I can clear a main sewer line through a toilet bowl, and the K-60 is better than a blow job. 


Did I get it all Ben?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Our USJetters go to a local diesel repair shop about a mile away from our shop... Is this a big deal?

Parts are next day out of New Jersey...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Our USJetters go to a local diesel repair shop about a mile away from our shop... Is this a big deal?



The closest Hatz authorized service center to me is in central New Jersey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> The closest Hatz authorized service center to me is in central New Jersey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right! That is where our parts come from...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Right! That is where our parts come from...



Like I stated earlier, so far so good with the engine. Let's hope it stays that way. I do have to run a fan on it during long jobs on hot days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Our USJetters go to a local diesel repair shop about a mile away from our shop... Is this a big deal?
> 
> Parts are next day out of New Jersey...


Must be a Yankee thing. Everyone here is WTF is that thing.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> Must be a Yankee thing. Everyone here is WTF is that thing.


He does all of our truck and van repairs and does a lot of diesel engine repairs...

I guess it doesn't matter what it is he'll fix it...

Truthfully they are quite reliable...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I swear it sounds like Plumber Rick hacked your account and wrote that. I've heard the exact same story from him so many times.


haven't we seen several US Jetter remote failure stories?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> He does all of our truck and van repairs and does a lot of diesel engine repairs...
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter what it is he'll fix it...
> 
> Truthfully they are quite reliable...


How long has your boss's shop been taking the jetters to him? Maybe your mechanic has them figured out by now?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> And the rm200 is the greatest, how I pushed 1,465,678,778,456 feet on my camera, the dreel is too dangerous to use unless you're me, I'm amazing because I can clear a main sewer line through a toilet bowl, and the K-60 is better than a blow job.
> 
> 
> Did I get it all Ben?
> ...


Not quite.....he only has 400k feet on his camera but everything else is spot on. lol I really wish you could meet him. He's really an awesome guy.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> How long has your boss's shop been taking the jetters to him? Maybe your mechanic has them figured out by now?


He's been doing our jetters for close to 10 years now...


----------



## Joe-M (Aug 15, 2015)

I like their neat package look, not all scattered around the trailer. The Hatz silent pack is strong as a bull. And I have never tried it but they claim the pump can run dry for 1-2 hours without damage. I have made fast money with this jetter due to its performance. It takes longer to put the water in and set up then to unclog the drain.
Im selling mine only because I'm getting out of the business and down sizing, otherwise I would keep it. A real money maker.


----------



## Joe-M (Aug 15, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I'm curious, why do you feel the U.S. Jet has a better pump/setup? What's wrong with other manufacturers pumps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like their neat package look, not all scattered around the trailer. The Hatz silent pack is strong as a bull. And I have never tried it but they claim the pump can run dry for 1-2 hours without damage. I have made fast money with this jetter due to its performance. It takes longer to put the water in and set up then to unclog the drain.
Im selling mine only because I'm getting out of the business and down sizing, otherwise I would keep it. A real money maker.


----------

